# Muphry's Law – Ο νόμος του Μέφρι



## nickel (Aug 14, 2014)

Έχουμε αναφερθεί και σε άλλες σελίδες στον *Νόμο του Μέφρι* (κατά Σαραντάκο, *Νόμο του Μπούμερανγκ*), αλλά ένα νήμα δεν έχουμε ανοίξει, να φιλοξενούμε τα στραβοπατήματα που ανήκουν σ’ αυτή την κατηγορία. 

Θυμίζω τη διατύπωση του Νόμου (από τη Wikipedia):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muphry's_law

Muphry's law is an adage that states that when a person criticises another's editing or proofreading, there will be a mistake of a similar kind in that criticism. The name is a deliberate misspelling of Murphy's law.

Ορίστε και ο ορισμός του Σαραντάκου:

Ο Νόμος του Μπούμερανγκ ορίζει πως όταν κάποιος στο Διαδίκτυο θελήσει να καυτηριάσει τα γλωσσικά λάθη ή τις λειψές γνώσεις κάποιου άλλου, γίνεται μια συνωμοσία του σύμπαντος και στην ίδια πρόταση κάνει κι ο ίδιος γλωσσικό ή άλλο λάθος.

Το βικιπαιδικό άρθρο αναφέρει και άλλες ονομασίες:

Similar laws have also been coined, usually in the context of online communication, under names including Skitt's Law, Hartman's Law of Prescriptivist Retaliation (or The Law of Prescriptive Retaliation), The Iron Law of Nitpicking, and McKean's Law.

Στα ελληνικά θα μπορούσαμε να αξιοποιήσουμε επίσης τα «Δάσκαλε που δίδασκες» ή το «Είπε ο γάιδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα» ή το «Η καμήλα δεν βλέπει την καμπούρα της». 

Όσοι ασχολούνται με εκδόσεις έχουν ζήσει συχνά τον εφιάλτη της επόμενης υποπερίπτωσης, αλλά νόμιζα ότι ανήκει στον Νόμο του Μέρφι:

Further variations state that flaws in a printed or published work will only be discovered after it is printed and not during proofreading, and flaws such as spelling errors in a sent email will be discovered by the sender only during rereading from the "Sent" box.

Στη Wikipedia αναφέρεται και μια τέτοια γκάφα που προκάλεσε άρθρο στην Guardian:

http://www.theguardian.com/media/2009/nov/13/sun-apologises-misspelling-soldier

Μια κλασική περίπτωση επαλήθευσης του Νόμου του Μέφρι εντόπισα σε ηλεσχόλια κάτω από κείμενο της Έλενας Ακρίτα που δημοσιεύτηκε στα Νέα του Σαββάτου. Γράφει η Ακρίτα:

Μένω Φιλοθέη. Γεννήθηκα Φιλοθέη […]

Γράφει ο σχολιαστής:

Δεν μάθατε καλά τα Ελληνικά στο σχολείο που πηγαίνατε με τα πόδια. Δεν μένατε Φιλοθέη, αλλά στη Φιλοθέη. […] σε όλες τις περιοχές της Αττικής η αντικειμενικές αξίες είναι […] Ανήκω στον ίδιο Δήμο με εσάς, αλλά εγώ δεν κλέγομαι!!

Εδώ έχουμε και την ιδιαίτερη διάσταση του φαινομένου, όπου το λάθος που επισημαίνει κάποιος δεν είναι πραγματικό λάθος, αλλά μια γλωσσική επιλογή του γράφοντος για την οποία ο σχολιαστής έχει διαφορετική άποψη.

Αλλά, αν τολμάει κανείς, ας πει ότι δεν υπόκειται στον νόμο... :s


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 14, 2014)

Έξυπνη η αντιστροφή των γραμμάτων για να αποδειχθεί ότι ο Νόμος του Μέφρι υπόκειται τελικά στον Νόμο του *Μέρφι*... :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> Όσοι ασχολούνται με εκδόσεις έχουν ζήσει συχνά τον εφιάλτη της επόμενης υποπερίπτωσης, αλλά νόμιζα ότι ανήκει στον Νόμο του Μέρφι:
> 
> Further variations state that flaws in a printed or published work will only be discovered after it is printed and not during proofreading, and flaws such as spelling errors in a sent email will be discovered by the sender only during rereading from the "Sent" box.



Καλημέρα. Παρότι η παραπάνω κατηγορία εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι ανήκει στον Νόμο του Μέρφι, δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να εμπλουτίσουμε τη συλλογή μας με αυτή την περίπτωση της ανέμελης πινελιάς, μιας αξιολάτρευτης στιγμής χαλάρωσης και αφροντισιάς, σε ένα στήσιμο που πασχίζει να είναι άψογο και να μας μεταφέρει σε μια άλλη εποχή όπου η χαλάρωση και η αφροντισιά δεν έχουν θέση. Ένα πλαστικό μπουκάλι χάλασε την επίσημη φωτογραφία του Downton Abbey! (Και ένα γράμμα λείπει από τον τίτλο του in.gr, αλλά δεν το κάνουμε θέμα, γιατί δεν ξέρεις και ποιο μπούμερανγκ μπορεί να μας βρει...)


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2015)

Από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου κλέβω ανερυθρίαστα αυτόν τον μεφρισμό, που θα μπορούσε να λέει «Ετία πάντων των κακόν η άγνια της ορθογραφίας»...


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2015)

Εδώ ανήκει οπωσδήποτε το παρακάτω που μου έστειλε καλός φίλος. Το βρήκε σε (σχετικά) πρόσφατο βιβλίο του Κώστα Ζουράρη:

*Ελληνική Δημοκρατία — Σπουδή στα σπουδαρχίδια της εδώ κοπροκρατίας*
Κώστας Ζουράρις
Αρμός, 2012
404 σελ.
http://biblionet.gr/book/178106/Ζουράρις,_Κώστας/Ελληνική_Δημοκρατία

Πρόκειται για μέρος ενός διαλόγου στη σελίδα 202. Ο Ζουράρης διορθώνει τον συνομιλητή του, ο οποίος τολμά να πει «Μπουργκάς»:

[...] για τον αγωγό πετρελαίου.
— Μπουργκάζ.
— Φιλιππουπόλεως. Και όχι Μπουργκάζ. Δεν λέγεται Μπουργκάζ· λέγεται Φιλιππούπολις. Και όποιος λέει Μπουργκάζ…* 
— Συγγνώμη, επειδή από τα μέσα...
— Η ερώτηση πόσα πιάνεις, πώς τα έπιασες, ναι, κύριε Χατζημπουργκάζ. Φιλιππούπολη λέγεται. Ναι. Και βαρέθηκα να έχω δίκιο κατά τα τελευταία 3.000 χρόνια.

* Φιλιππούπολις — Μπουργκάζ: η ανάδυσις και κατίσχυσις του τραγικού στην ιστορία...​

Όπως ξέρουμε, το Μπουργκάς, στα παράλια της Μαύρης Θάλασσας, είναι ο Πύργος (το Burgas πιστεύεται ότι προέρχεται από λατινικό _burgos_, λέξη που συγγενεύει με τον ελληνικό _πύργο_). Η Φιλιππούπολη (Πλόβντιβ στα βουλγάρικα) είναι στο κέντρο της χώρας και απέχει 250 χιλιόμετρα από το Μπουργκάς.


----------

